# Sicherung fliegt durch Netzteil raus



## Helveticus (9. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe einen PC mit einem be quiet! Pure Power L7 430W Netzteil. Wenn  ich den Netzschalter vom Netzteil eingeschaltet habe (er also auf I  steht) und ich dann das Kabel in die Steckdose einstecke, fliegt bei uns  die Sicherung raus. Wenn ich allerdings zuerst den Netzschalter  abschalte (also auf O setze), dann das Kabel einstecke und dann den  Netzschalter wieder einschalte, dann passiert nichts. Der PC läuft sonst  auch super. Ist ja eigentlich nicht so ein Problem, hat mich auch nie  gross gekümmert und war seit Anfang an so, aber jetzt macht es mir doch  irgendwie Sorgen, möchte ja nicht, dass mir das Netzteil plötzlich um  die Ohren fliegt. 

Was kann das sein bzw. muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

An der Steckdose sind übrigens noch ein Monitor, Notebook (Dockingstation) und eine Lampe über eine Leiste angeschlossen.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. August 2012)

Hi Helveticus,

kein Grund zur Sorge, glaube ich. Kann es sein, das ihr in nem Altbau wohnt? Liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der Steckdose/Leitung, nicht am Rechner.

Probiere mal ne Stromleiste mit Schalter. PC-Schalter auf 0. Stromleiste anschalten, paar Sekunden warten, dann PC auf I.


----------



## Rayken (10. August 2012)

Och ich habe so ziemlich das selbe Problem, wohn noch in nem alten Haus und hab um Strom zu sparen an der normalen Steckdose an der Wand einen Stromspar Klickschalter dran gemacht.

Regelmäßig nicht immer fliegt bei mir die Sicherung raus, wenn ich den Stromspar Klickschalter von O auf I mache, und wenn gleichzeitig an meinem PC das Netzteil ebenfalls auf I steht, dann fliegt bei mir auch die Sicherung raus...

An dem Stromspar Klickschalter hängt mein ganzer PC und Monitor dran. 
Ich hab übrigens ein BeQuiet Darkpower Netzteil 650W.

Bei mir passiert also haargenau das gleiche wie bei dir, ich helfe mir seit langem damit, 
dass ich einfach das Netzteil am PC hinten auf O stelle und dann den Stromspar Klickschalter aus mache...
Und wenn ich den PC anmachen will, das ganze in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.

Ich denke  mal es liegt bei mir genauso wie bei dir am Sicherungskasten, meiner ist schon recht alt, schätze mal 50 Jahre wie das Ding so aussieht 

Man müßte da denke ich ne stärke Sicherung einbauen, das würde ich allerdings ohne einen Sachkündigen Fachmann nicht selber machen..., weil derjenige der die Stärkere Sicherung eingeschraubt hat in der Haftung wäre falls da was passiert Brand und so...


----------



## Rosigatton (10. August 2012)

Moin Rayken,

ist bei mir genau so. Also, nicht der Rechner   .

Ich meine, das ganze zieht ja nicht viel Strom, aber beim Einschalten macht´s halt, klick, und aus ist. Eine träge Sicherung könnte wohl auch Abhilfe schaffen. Oder 20m Kabel dazwischen =
höherer Widerstand. Beim einschalten der großen Makita-Flex (1700Watt) ist direkt der FI rausgesprungen. Nachdem ich soviel Kabel wie möglich dazwischen gehangen habe, konnte ich flexen


----------



## Der-Bert (10. August 2012)

Hi es kommt auch auf den Stromkreis an. Wenn ich bei mir Waschmaschine Computer laufen lasse und dazu den Staubsauger anmache knallt´s bei mir. Sprich lieber mal mit nen Elektriker.


----------



## PHENOMII (10. August 2012)

Selbes Problem mit dem selben Netzteil des TE.

Liegt wohl daran, dass das be quiet! zum Anlaufen besonders viel Strom einspeist...

Habe das Netzteil momentan bei meinem Bruder verbaut, dessen Zimmer sich neben der Küche befindet, welches sich ebenfalls mit der Küche die Sicherung teilt. 

Bekannterweise sind die Sicherungen in Küchen ein bisschen größer, da Küchengeräte viel Leistung benötigen.

Vielleicht solltest du mal zum Test deinen PC in der Kücke anschließen.

Außerdem empfehle ich dir, deinen PC direkt an die Steckdose in der Wand zu klemmen ohne Steckdosenleiste/Verlängerung etc.


----------



## Helveticus (10. August 2012)

Das Haus ist aus dem Jahr 1986, also noch nicht so alt.



> Liegt wohl daran, dass das be quiet! zum Anlaufen besonders viel Strom einspeist...


Das Netzteil läuft ja noch nicht, sondern die Sicherung fliegt beim einstecken raus.

Ist denn das Netzteil vielleicht kaputt? Garantie hätte ich noch, aber einfach so einschicken möchte ich es auch nicht, denn die prüfen das mit Sicherheit nach (ist ja kein grosser Aufwand) und wenn bei denen dann die Sicherung nicht rausfliegt, kriege ich keine Garantie und kann die Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Combi (10. August 2012)

hi.wenn du in so einem alten haus wohnst,werdet ihr wahrscheinlich C-Automaten im sicherungsschrank haben.C-16 steht da drauf.
das beste wäre es,wenn die automaten gegen B-16er automaten ausgetauscht werden.die reagieren nicht so empfindlich auf einschaltströme.
wenn du das nt einschaltest,zieht es zu viel und zu schnell strom.dem automaten,is das zu schnell und der zack,haut raus.die sind zu empfindlich.
war bei uns das selbe.alles c-automaten.
2 pc´s nt an-zack...im dunkeln.
habe selber alle c-,gegen b-automaten ausgetauscht und neu verdrahtet,da hatte der depp vorher doch echt mehrere steckdosen-kreisläufe unter einen automaten geklemmt.

wenn du davon keine ahnung hast,lass es,mit strom is nich zu spassen.220v-stromschlag geht ja noch.aber 380v..ich lag 10min zuckend aufm boden,bevor mein geselle mich fand^^
aber 220v sind auch tödlich.wenn du in dem moment eine gewischt bekommst,wo das herz das blut rauspumpt und leer ist,wird es durch den stromschlag nochmal zusammengedrückt.
dann haste ein vakuum in der herzkammer,das herz kann nicht mehr aufgehen....tot.also nicht selber machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also die alten,den alten automaten gegen einen b-16er austauschen und alles is supi.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. August 2012)

Hi combi,

also sind die B-16 etwas "träger", als die C-16 ? Ist auch mein Gedanke.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. August 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> hi.wenn du in so einem alten haus wohnst,werdet ihr wahrscheinlich C-Automaten im sicherungsschrank haben.C-16 steht da drauf.
> das beste wäre es,wenn die automaten gegen B-16er automaten ausgetauscht werden.die reagieren nicht so empfindlich auf einschaltströme.
> wenn du das nt einschaltest,zieht es zu viel und zu schnell strom.dem automaten,is das zu schnell und der zack,haut raus.die sind zu empfindlich.
> war bei uns das selbe.alles c-automaten.
> ...


 

Bist du Elektroinstallateur? Na dann gute Nacht!

Leitungsschutzschalter vom Typ C reagieren toleranter auf Einschaltströme und werden normal nicht in Wohungen und Häusern verwendet. Wie kommst du nur auf den Scheiß, dass Automaten vom Typ B höhere Einschaltströme vertragen als Automaten vom Typ C? 

Und was Wechselstrom angeht, können selbst 50 Volt noch tödlich sein. Das Entscheidende dabei ist nicht die Spannung, sondern der Strom und die Einwirkdauer. 
Entscheidend ist auch die Frequenz. Gerade wegen der Frequenz kann es zum Kammerflimmern kommen. Da hilft dann auch keine Herzrhytmusmassage mehr, da muss dann ein Defibrillator ran. 

Und nach einem Stromschlag hättest du eigentlich gar nicht weiterarbeiten dürfen. Normaler Weise gehört man danach für 24 Stunden ins Krankenhaus zur Beobachtung, da Herzrhytmusstörungen auch noch nach einigen Stunden auftreten können. 

Nochmal: Automaten vom Typ C gehören in die Werkstatt und nicht in ne Hausinstallation. Höchstens in der Garage. 

Hier noch mal die Kennlinie, falls du mir nicht glaubst: 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Standard-Ausl%C3%B6sekennlinie.svg

Sollte eigentlich jeder Azubi im Elektrobereich wissen. 



Helveticus schrieb:


> Das Netzteil läuft ja noch nicht, sondern die Sicherung fliegt beim einstecken raus.


 
Wenn die Sicherung schon beim Einstecken rausfliegt, dann liegt ein Kurzschluss vor. 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Beim einschalten der großen Makita-Flex  (1700Watt) ist direkt der FI rausgesprungen. Nachdem ich soviel Kabel  wie möglich dazwischen gehangen habe, konnte ich flexen


 
Entweder hast du einen RCBO, sprich einen RCD mit LS oder du hast irgendwo einen Fehlerstrom. Der RCD misst die Differenz zwischen dem zu- und dem abfließenden Strom und trennt den Stromkreis bei einem Differenzstrom größer gleich 30 mA allpolig. 

Eine Flex gehört normaler Weise an eine Steckdose angeschlossen, die mit einem LS vom Typ C abgesichert ist.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (11. August 2012)

Hm, habt ihr alle Einfamilienhäuser? Ich würde ja in erster Linie den Vermieter kontaktieren. Dass die Sicherung bei einem normalen PC rausfliegt sollte im Jahr 2012 eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, jedenfalls nicht in Deutschland. Ob C43 oder Doppel D wäre mir dabei recht egal.


----------

